# BR V2-93 GMT any owners feedback?



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Gents,

I recently saw this beauty in a boutique and wondered if there are any owners reviews and wristshots around?

Many thanks in advance....


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Did you try it on? The dimensions are soooooo nice. It's nice and thin for a GMT. Lug to lug makes it wear like a 37-38mm watch even though the dial is spacious.

I love it because you can use it as true jumping hand for hoping timezones or slave it to the main hour hand and use it to track multiple zones from home by rotating the bezel.

I picked mine up and will be using it for an extended trip through 6 time zones in late summer through the fall.

Traditionally the 4:30 date gets some hate, but this works imo because the window is round and the print on the wheel is level.

One thing though... the bracelet kinda sucks. It feels chinzty. I put it on a bond nato and also a race style black leather strap and it's rad now!










I am all about multi-zone watches and this one is unique and styling. Definitely has its own flavor and I am glad it didn't borrow design cues from just one brand.


----------



## Zkroland (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, just picked one up from jomashop after waiting to long for TUdor GMT! 
Surprised it's this thin! Only possible issue, crown doesn't seem to screw in quite up against case? Maybe it does, hard to tell. Great choice over unavailability of others.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

It definitely does screw down tight to the case. Even though is reminiscent of an air watch, it is also 100 meters water rated. 

I did notice that the stem pops out pretty far at the furthest position and almost seems wiggly. It screws in nicely though and feels sturdy enough to the touch.


----------



## jalquiza (Jan 4, 2014)

Dimensions are really nice on this. B&R round watches have been catching my eye for this.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great watch! Imho so much better than any of the square case bell and Ross watches


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> Did you try it on? The dimensions are soooooo nice. It's nice and thin for a GMT. Lug to lug makes it wear like a 37-38mm watch even though the dial is spacious.
> 
> I love it because you can use it as true jumping hand for hoping timezones or slave it to the main hour hand and use it to track multiple zones from home by rotating the bezel.
> 
> ...


Man, that is a great looking piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

What is the accuracy like? ETA 2893 I believe. +/- 5 seconds per day or is it more in the +/- 10 seconds range?


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

Also, I'm surprised / disappointed about the bracelet, I really like the look of the design of it! Could you add some pics and/or provide some more info on what you didn't like about it?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

FishTime said:


> What is the accuracy like? ETA 2893 I believe. +/- 5 seconds per day or is it more in the +/- 10 seconds range?


I have too many watches in the rotation and rarely keep the thing wound for more than a few days. I will wear it for a few days and report back.



FishTime said:


> Also, I'm surprised / disappointed about the bracelet, I really like the look of the design of it! Could you add some pics and/or provide some more info on what you didn't like about it?


I am spoiled by my Oris, Omega and Seiko bracelets. Mainly the clasp felt and sounded like aluminum, although it is definitely not aluminum, just a little bit tinny. Also, just as a preference, I am not a fan of PCL. I might have them brushed and see if that changes my feeling. The style looks great and I am a big fan of the tapering bracelet.

(sorry for poor quality)


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks! Interested to hear about the multi-day accuracy.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

FishTime said:


> Thanks! Interested to hear about the multi-day accuracy.


Happy to help! One thing about this watch that I absolutely love is it's thin, aluminum, two tone bezel. It just oozes that vintage vibe.

I nearly bought a Steve McQueen. It's the only Rolex I will consider owning. This has completely killed that urge for now.


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

It's great to see I'm not the only one that appreciated the charming variety of elements on this watch.

1. I love how thin, sporty, yet elegant the watch is.
2. I'm a huge fan of the 4:30 date window, and the fact that they kept the date font upright instead of at an angle.
3. The bracelet finishing looks amazing. The location of the polished/brushed surfaces has been executed very tastefully IMHO(reminds me of the monster bracelet). I am a little disappointed to read that some current owners weren't too happy with the clasp.
4. After experiencing a jumping hour hand setting, it's so hard to justify anything else(even if the watch isn't a GMT).


For me, I'm trying to decide between this B&R model, a Brietling SO II, or the new CW 600 GMT.
They all have something exclusive and charming about them.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all the comments. Am now looking for a good price and might pull the trigger soon.


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

That's one gorgeous piece, I've had my eye on a gmt watch for a while, and this is going straight to the top of the list.


----------



## AV8R (Jun 19, 2018)

This a good looking watch. I tried it on at an AD twice and was very impressed with the size, design, and legibility. I'm pretty that if I look at a third time I'll be taking it home.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

FishTime said:


> What is the accuracy like? ETA 2893 I believe. +/- 5 seconds per day or is it more in the +/- 10 seconds range?


After watching everyday for a week now, mine is +3 to 4 a day. Haven't had it go minus yet. It must have pretty decent isochronism, because I wore it every other day but didn't let the power run out.


----------



## maddizm (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank you for the photo, and I've been keeping my eye on this one.


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

This is one of my current favorite watches that I do not yet own but hope to do so someday.


----------



## lewk68 (Jul 1, 2013)

Love mine, great size , running +4 for a year now


----------



## Luwe (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello!
I have my B&R GMT for about 2 months now... and I must say I love this watch! I am wearing it about 4 days a week. I have other watches which I also wear in rotation....
But this B&R is my favorite! The size is perfect, not too big, not too small. Not too heavy, the bracelet is nice and smooth! The movement needed a while, but is now constantly running with about 2s +.
Retailprice is quite a lot, but if you find an interesting offer like me, this watch is a great watch in the 2-2,5k range! Here a quick pic of mine...


----------



## texag03 (Sep 21, 2017)

Just bought one on the forum for a great price. Super excited to get it in later this week! It comes on the rubber only, so I bought a strapcode president style bracelet to give it a try. We'll see how it works.


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

I was looking at one but ended up getting a WW1 instead cause I have too many diver style watches. But now thinking I should get rid of some diver watches. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman172 (Feb 14, 2014)

Love the look of the racing strap on this watch.
May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## Spaceman172 (Feb 14, 2014)

Bump... Where did you get the fab racing strap from?


----------

